# Eine Grußkarte erstellen



## Pudig (7. Mai 2003)

Tag auch

Ich möchte folgendes machen. Ich würde gerne eine Grußkarte erstellen, die aufgeklappt auf einem Tisch (oder ähnliches) steht. Der Tisch ist hier eigentlich nur Nebensache, mir geht es mehr um die Grußkarte. Leider habe ich Startprobleme. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie ich anfangen soll . Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen?

Pudig

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Lord-Lance (7. Mai 2003)

schreib doch einfach gross http://www.grusskarte.com drau ...


----------



## pixelforce (7. Mai 2003)

Vielleicht solltest du erstmal auf Freehand oder Quark umsatteln, um deine Grußkarte zu gestalten. Photoshop nutzt du dann dafür, wofür es auch da ist: nämlich Bildbearbeitung.
Werde dir dann klar wie groß die Karte werden soll und dann gehts auch schon los...


----------



## Leola13 (7. Mai 2003)

hab ich etwas falsch verstanden ??

Pudig geht es meiner Meinung nach darum in PS
ein Bild von einer Grußkarte auf einem Tisch 
zu erstellen !??!


----------



## Pudig (7. Mai 2003)

**g**

Du hast nichts falsch verstanden Leola13  

Genau das hatte ich vor (oder habe es noch immer vor).


----------



## Hercules (7. Mai 2003)

Ganz einfach: Grußkarte fotografieren, digitalisieren, freistellen (meinetwegen maskierungsmodus...oder extrahieren), dann das bild (mit dem tisch drauf) öffnen, karte reinkopieren, richtig transformieren, den schatten auf dem tisch net vergessen... und fertig ist der ganze spass..


----------



## Pudig (7. Mai 2003)

Geht das nicht auch einfacher (oder besser gesagt: ohne Fotoapparat)  ? Kann ich mir nicht auch eine mit den Selection Tools erstellen und sie dann füllen? Nur wie lasse ich sie dann 3 Dimensional aussehen?


----------



## Hercules (7. Mai 2003)

Schau dir mal den thred mat dem titel "bildli malen" ,oder wie der auch wieder heisstr, an... 
Das müsste dir eigentlich helfen.
du kannst aber auch eine neben dich stellen und sie dann abzeichnen.
3D entsteht durch die perspektive und durch schattierungen...
selbst gemacht siehts halt dann auch entasprechend realistisch aus

edit: tja smallB war da wohl schneller gg


----------



## Jan Seifert (7. Mai 2003)

Meine Frage ist, wie soll Sie sein?
Wenn es so wie im Anhang sein soll,
musst Du einfach nur ein Format Deiner
wahl mit dem Auswahlrechteck
erstellen. Die Ebene duplizierst
Du dann, skalierst Sie dann in der
Breite ein wenig nach rechts und
neigst Dein Rechteck in den Winkel,
den Du Dir wünscht.

Danach müsstest Du deine Grußkarte
genau so, wie die duplizierte Ebene,
in die Form bringen.

Falls gewünscht, kannst Du noch Schatten
mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug hinzufügen.


MfG smallb
//edit: 

Ein kleines Beispiel:


----------



## Leola13 (7. Mai 2003)

Schweinerei, kaum fährt man von der Arbeit nach Haus, bringt die
Kinder ins Bett, schon hat einer ne gute Antwort gepostet.

Wenn du in die Karte schauen willst, die Schrift nach innen evtl. kleiner werden lassen. Verlauf nach innen und unten dunkler.
Schatten auf dem Tisch und evtl. auf einer der Innenseiten nicht vergessen.

Vielleicht hilft ja auch dies tut :
http://www.photoshopcafe.com/tutorials/3d cube/3d cube.htm

da wird ein "3D" Würfel erstellt.

Einfach den Deckel weglassen.


----------



## Pudig (7. Mai 2003)

Danke für eure super Antworten und eure klasse Hilfe  .
Ich werde mich gleich mal dran setzen und mir eine Karte erstellen. Vielen Dank noch mal *g*

Pudig


----------

